# Help--Wah Medical College :(



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Assalam u Alaikum,
After official result of UHS , my aggregate moved down from 80.09 to 79.20 %
Now Please help me , Can I get admission in Wah Medical College ?
Or according to my aggregate in which College should i apply 
PLEASE REPLY ASAP >


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

museeb.abbas said:


> Assalam u Alaikum,
> After official result of UHS , my aggregate moved down from 80.09 to 79.20 %
> Now Please help me , Can I get admission in Wah Medical College ?
> Or according to my aggregate in which College should i apply
> PLEASE REPLY ASAP >


you should apply in shalamar, FMH might accept your application on monday, CMH is done, sharif, LMDC

hey is wah medical college good for foreign students? is it worth it? i'm surprised that the merit is high over there.


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*What Is Merit of Wah Medical College?*

79.20 % aggregate is less for wah medical college??
then what should be aggregate for Wah college??


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

79.20% is not less for Wah Medical College brother. Last year merit closed on 78%. So inshaAllah you will easily get into Wah. As for reputation, as far as I know, it is one of the best in Rawalpindi/Islamabad. You should definitely apply for Wah. Best of luck.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wah is in rawalpindi/islamabad???? i thought it was in Lahore! museeb i know nothing about wah. i was asking you.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> 79.20 % aggregate is less for wah medical college??
> then what should be aggregate for Wah college??


Don't lose hope, Museeb. I think Wah Medical Colleges gives admissions on the basis of NTS results. MCAT is just a prerequisite for the college. If you can score more than 80% in the NTS exam, consider yourself in. You can also try FMDC or FUMC in Islamabad. Even if you don't get admission there, there are a lot of excellent private colleges in Lahore you can try. Ghani named most of them. 
Good Luck


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No Wah Medical College is not in Lahore. Wah Medical College is in Wah Cantt which is close to Rawalpindi (30 km or so). The enivronment of Wah cantt is really cozy and clean and the institute provides top quality education so I guess you are gonna love it there.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

let me just add FMH admissions closed on 29th september . but not confirmed if they will entertain any furthur admission forms


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Don't lose hope, Museeb. I think Wah Medical Colleges gives admissions on the basis of NTS results. MCAT is just a prerequisite for the college. If you can score more than 80% in the NTS exam, consider yourself in. You can also try FMDC or FUMC in Islamabad. Even if you don't get admission there, there are a lot of excellent private colleges in Lahore you can try. Ghani named most of them.
> Good Luck


no Wah Medical College doesn't consider NTS test. They are under UHS and consider MCAT. Admission procedure is exactly identical to the public sector medical colleges.


----------

